# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Prop and EQ

## shisnitt54

Alright well its about that time! Finally got all my gear and am getting ready to start my first cycle.
Stats:22yrs 5'11" 175lbs 7-8% bf
Lifting for 6 years, just got super lean recently from working my ass off running and lifting, lost about 7 lbs...diet is very clean...trying to keep body fat down b4 cycle so I dont gain too much fat during cycle, but its alright if I do cuz Im in this to do work not just let magic do its work...been thinkin about doing a cycle for about 3 years now but wanted to know a lil bit about what im doing b4 I stuck myself! Some of u wont agree with my cycle but thats alight cuz im going through with it... just wanted to give other noobs a lil insight on my adventure! I am a model and would like to continue to model or my cycle would be a lil different! 
Cycle:Test Prop-300mg/week for 12 weeks
EQ-300mg/week for 10 weeks
Clomid and Nolva
would have run Test cyp or Enth but didnt want the bloat, and i understand the prop is going to hurt like a bicth but no pain no gain right! I also understand a test only cycle is much better for a beginner to see what one substance does to the body but my cousin just ran eq in his last cycle and loved how it made him eat so much, made it easy for him to get all his cals in! I think this will benefit me too so that is my reasoning! Plus i already have everything so theres no going back! 
I am prone to gyno so I have extra nolva on hand just incase any sides start to develop. I would run A-dex but been looking for the past year and can not find that stuff anywhere! Thinking about running 10mg ed of nolva just to be safe but we will see! 
PCT:Nolva-40/40/20/20
Clomid-100/100/50/50
Diet: do my best to keep everything in check but I do work and go to school
350g protein, 300g carbs, 60g fat, 3500 kcal...give or take
Start on either the first of november or 8th...I want to have a lil fun on halloween so im holding off for a lil...stopping drinking for duration of cycle and pct! working out 4-5 times a week!
My goals-gain some good solid muscle without blowing up outrageous, I make a good living off of my job and a some size will help me out a lot, seasons coming up quick!
I know Im too young and I know I can gain naturally so just save it, (not being a dick just saying)everyone starts somewhere and Im sure most people here started way too early and didnt even bother looking up what they were putting in their body...thanks guys and any feedback is greatly appreciated! 
Question- when i start my cycle do I need to wait a certain amount of time after drinking for my body to cleanse itself or is a day or week good enough??? Example- I have a halloween party on halloween and wanted to start on the first but thats the day after I drank alcohol! Would it be better to wait till the following sunday or even more time like a month?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Take it easy on that party just drink socially and you'll be ok, don't go getting hamered. I like the cycle. It's about time someone did a log on equipoise around here although I think your dose might be on the low side.Do the test prop 100mg/everyother day, that will be about 350mg a week. And don't forget pics

----------


## shisnitt54

Ya im not trying to get hammered but I do plan on having a good time...so u think the following weekend would be enough time? Ill up the dose and do the 100mg EOD with the prop, that'll make it a lot easier in my measuring too...thanks! I can mix them both (eq and prop) in the same syringe when injections fall on the same day, correct? I will be splitting the eq injections to sunday night and thursday morning! ill post pics on first day of injection and will keep pics posted every other week as best as I can! I know my doses are lower than what most people suggest but from what I have seen from my research, u blow up on ur first cycle and id like to see how my body reacts b4 I start upping my doses because I know everyone is different! What kind of gains u think i can gain from this cycle.... assuming diet and training are in check!?!?!?! Two more weeks!!!!

----------


## shisnitt54

Alright so my first injection will be this coming sunday...my only concern at the moment is gyno, Im going to take 10mg of nolva ed during my cycle to help prevent it but im scared that it wont work....any suggestions? I cant get a-dex or aromasin so those are out of the question and if i dont need anything than im fine with that just want to make sure though! Im not too worried about the nolva withholding some of my gains cuz id rather lose 2-3lbs than have fatty nips u know. thanks

----------


## xnotoriousx

before pics?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

there is absolutely no point running EQ @ 300mg for 10 weeks. Just save it. It needs to be run for a minimum of 14 weeks @ at least 600 - 700mg EW.

BTW, notice now I'm writing in clear, and concise sentences right now? I can guarantee you that you'll get MANY more responses if give it a try.

Reading 10, 000 word essays on someone's first cycle isn't exactly most members idea of "fun"  :Wink:  

.... Bump for before pics as well there mr. male model, haha! 

Good luck with the cycle bro.

----------


## shisnitt54

alright ill post some pics tomorrow for sure! Vitruvian theres no need to be a dick,I was

just trying to give a detailed thread so u guys know what im workin with. Ill space 

in between my lines just for u bro! Im not here to bs....anyway I have enough eq to run 

for 14 weeks at 400mg but then my prop will get all screwy with my pct! Ive read a 

shit load of threads and everyone seems to say eq should be taken at a min of 400mg

and for at least 10 weeks....remember its my first cycle!?!?!?!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

^^ haha, I'm just joking around bro. But thank you. That was MUCH easier to read  :Big Grin: ! lol.

Well... I guess you can run the EQ @ 550mg for 10 weeks... you'll still get some increased vascularity / hunger from it...

But prop @ 300mg...??? I would definitely bump that up. That isn't much for a 22 year old. IMO you should look at injecting 75mg each day = ~525mg each week.

I wouldn't use the nolvadex . It will just hamper gains. I would only use an AI or SERM if estrogen levels are too high, or if gyno reversal is necessary.

----------


## shisnitt54

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## shisnitt54

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Excellent base. Very lean. 

IMO, you're going to get very cut up from this cycle.

Lean, hard, vascular, and thick (post-cycle)... you'll have one of the most sought after physiques on Earth bro.

Those starting pics just made me subscribe to this thread... now I want to see the end result.

----------


## Wayne55

Can't wait to see the results mate. Subscribed  :Smilie:

----------


## Monster87

Looking forward to seeing this, my stats and experience are almost identical to yours  :Smilie: , and so is the first cycle I'm planning. Good luck!

----------


## shisnitt54

I have 4 more days and its go time! I got everything in check for the most part but im 

still deciding on my doses! Im going to run the EQ for 10 weeks but havent decided if i 

want to run it at 300mg as I planned or anywhere between 400-500mg! Im leaning 

towards 400 a week since almost every thread I have read says to go with that as a 

minimum, any thoughts? Also for my Prop I originally planned to run 300mg per week 

but I want to run it at 350 to make it easier in measuring. Now my question is if I have

a vial from 2007 is it bad or ok to use? Ive read some threads and people say its fine

but I just want to see what other peoples opinions are????

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> I have 4 more days and its go time! I got everything in check for the most part but im 
> 
> still deciding on my doses! Im going to run the EQ for 10 weeks but havent decided if i 
> 
> want to run it at 300mg as I planned or anywhere between 400-500mg! Im leaning 
> 
> towards 400 a week since almost every thread I have read says to go with that as a 
> 
> minimum, any thoughts? Also for my Prop I originally planned to run 300mg per week 
> ...


Run the EQ at 500mg. 

Yes that's absolutely fine to use 350mg of test. most people use 500mg for a first cycle.

does your vial have an expiry date? IMO it's still good to go. some might argue it may lose a bit of potency over time... but should be good to go.

----------


## shisnitt54

> Run the EQ at 500mg. 
> 
> Yes that's absolutely fine to use 350mg of test. most people use 500mg for a first cycle.
> 
> does your vial have an expiry date? IMO it's still good to go. some might argue it may lose a bit of potency over time... but should be good to go.


It expired in 2007

Cycle is going to be:
Test Prop-350mg/week........weeks 1-12
EQ-400 to 500mgs/week......weeks 1-10
Nolva-40/40/20/20/20.........weeks 12-16
Clomid-100/100/50/50........weeks 12-15

And Nolva on hand incase sign of gyno start to develop

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

The Undeclynate ester of boldenone will keep it active for about 18-21 days so I would run the prop for 3 extra weeks. Other than that I see nothing wrong. When do you start?

----------


## shisnitt54

Did my first injection today in my right glute! Evereything went perfect, injection was

smooth and didnt hurt at all! Its a little sore but nothing to cry about, i can still sit 

down without being uncomfortable so im good! I put my vials in warm water for about 

5 minutes so I think that might have helped a lot! Gym was good, I was super pumped 

and hit everything hard as usual with some added motivation from my first pin haha

Cant wait for my next injection, shit is fun

----------


## shisnitt54

Alright so I lied haha Prop injections hurt like a Biotch! Not so much in the glute but 

when I shoot in my quads it gets pretty painful, although im kinda getting used to it! 

Im currently pinning 5 times a week which is probably a lot for a first cycle! Still hittin

the gym hard and eating like a madman, no weight gain yet obviously but I do look 

different in the mirror. One week down and eleven to go lol Ill post some more pics 

once I start to gain a little weight! How do I make my thread show I have pics?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Alright so I lied haha *Prop injections hurt like a Biotch!* Not so much in the glute but
> 
> *hahaha. you'll get used to it after a couple of weeks. 
> *
> when I shoot in my quads it gets pretty painful, although im kinda getting used to it! 
> 
> *quads used to suck for myself. i still refrain from injecting there..
> *
> Im currently pinning 5 times a week which is probably a lot for a first cycle! Still hittin
> ...


*
*

Advice in bold.

BTW, I'm a big fan of your new writing style. haha, atta' boy  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Monster87

Why not just do two shots of eq/and prop together for 3 a week?
You can dilute the prop injections with oil to reduce the pain.
Everything else great, can't wait to see the pics.

----------


## Monster87

Any updates for us?

----------


## baseline_9

all looks good, looking forward to seeing progress

----------


## liftw8t

> Did my first injection today in my right glute! Evereything went perfect, injection was
> 
> smooth and didnt hurt at all! Its a little sore but nothing to cry about, i can still sit 
> 
> down without being uncomfortable so im good! I put my vials in warm water for about 
> 
> 5 minutes so I think that might have helped a lot! Gym was good, I was super pumped 
> 
> and hit everything hard as usual with some added motivation from my first pin haha
> ...


Ha ha ^ glad to hear someone else say its fun i loved pinning could wait till next one on cycle, let me know how that EQ works for you interested to know cus i'm the same afraid of that gyno and we are around same age (22) and same height I was just alittle heavier when I started mine but i will be following your post. Good base to man are you looking to bulk or add everything on lean? Why do you say your prone to gyno too?

----------

